# Bild auf bestimmte Dateigröße verkleinern ?!



## angelikamorgan (11. Juli 2007)

Hallo, 

Ich habe ein Bild als .jpg in der Auflösung 800x600. Das Bild ist 140kb groß.

Ich benötige das Bild in der größe 1kb, 2kb, 3kb, bis 100kb. Das Bild soll automatisch auf die gewünschte Größe verkleinert werden. 

Ist das irgendwie zu realisieren ? mir fällt keine gute Lösung ein :/


Gruß
Angelika


----------



## lexz (11. Juli 2007)

Hey,

sorry kann dir leider nicht weiterhelfen, aber aus reiner Neugierde. 
Was hast du mit 100 gleichen Pics in unterschiedlicher Qualität vor ?

mfg

Alex


----------



## Votura (11. Juli 2007)

Leider ist mir keine Funktion in Photoshop bekannt, mit der die Bilder genau nach der Datengrösse gespeichert werden können. Darum denke ich ist es leider nicht mir Aktionen realisierbar.
Das ganze könntest du aber über ein Script lösen, Photoshop versteht Javascript, Visual Basic oder für Mac Apple Script. 

Möchtest du den die Auflösung von 800 x 600 px beibehalten und nur die Qualität soweit verringern das du auf 1KB kommst oder die Auflösung auch dementsprechend verringern ?

Gruss


----------



## DJTrancelight (11. Juli 2007)

Sorry wenn ich mich da einmische, aber hast du dir mal ein Ergebnis mit 1kb anzeigen lassen? Da ist später nicht mehr viel übrig. Dann muss das Programm auch noch wissen, ob du mehr auf die Ausgabegröße (Pixel) oder mehr auf die Qualität bei der Komprimierung (jpg-Format) oder Farbanzahl (gif-Format) legst. Vielleicht kannst du uns ja den Einsatzzweck verraten, so dass wir evtl. eine andere Lösung finden können.

bye
DJ Trancelight


----------



## Dr Dau (11. Juli 2007)

Hallo!

800x600, Graustufen, weisse Fläche, JPEG (Qualität 0), 1,92 Pixel/Inch = 2,67 KB
800x600, Graustufen, weisse Fläche, GIF, 1,92 Pixel/Inch = 1,97 KB

800x600, Graustufen, Foto, JPEG (Qualität 0), 1 Pixel/Inch = 14,9 KB

Mit 1 KB wird es schonmal nichts..... und wenn das Bild dann noch bunt ist, hast Du eh schon verloren. 

Ich wüsste auch nicht dass man Bilder mit einer fixen Dateigrösse speichern könnte.
Dafür ist auch jedes einzelne Bild zu individuell.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Alexander Groß (11. Juli 2007)

Fixe Größe geht schon:

Für Web speichern
Neben Voreinstellungen ist rechts ein kleine Dreieck (Klick) 

Auf Dateigröße optimieren


Alex


----------



## DJTrancelight (11. Juli 2007)

@ Dr Dau

Ich habe sein Wunsch so verstanden, dass Photoshop entscheiden soll, wie man auf die 1 kb kommt sprich - ein Bild mit 800x600 wird dann zu einem Bild mit 10 x 8 Pixel bei einer JPG-Quali von 50%. Viel zu erkennen ist dann aber nichts mehr


----------



## Dr Dau (11. Juli 2007)

Bringt aber auch nicht den gewünschten Erfolg.
Wenn ich 1 KB angebe, komme ich bei dem GIF trotzdem noch auf 1,12 KB. 



DJTrancelight hat gesagt.:


> Ich habe sein Wunsch so verstanden.....


Er ist eine Sie (denke ich mir jedenfalls so bei dem Namen). 

Mal abwarten welches Ergebnis und welcher Dateityp denn überhaupt gewünscht ist.


----------



## DJTrancelight (11. Juli 2007)

Ich habe das mit der fixen Dateigröße nicht ausprobiert - wußte jedoch von dieser Funktion noch nichts. Deshalb ein Dankeschön an den Alex.


----------



## Speedy21771 (26. August 2007)

Mal abgesehen davon, dass ich nicht verstehe, wofür Bilder von 1-x KB gut sein sollen, empfehle ich jetzt einfach mal nicht Photoshop, sondern das Programm JPGCompressor von der Firma "nSonic-net" (http://www.nSonik-net.de).

Dort kannst Du sowohl die Größe in Pixel als auch in KB angeben. Als Beispiel für eine geeignete Bearbeitung kannst Du Dir ja mal den folgenden Link angucken

http://www.nrw-on.de/pics/fotoalben/0017484859.jpg

Das Bild hat 635x425 Pixel bei 142,78 KB (Ich geb immer ein Maximum von 150 KB bei 639x425 Pixeln an).


----------

